# John Deere Seat Suspension Springs Upgrade



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I was checking out available accessories from John Deere for my X350 on Deere's website, and I noticed that an owner can upgrade the seat by adding two additional springs for increased cushioning from taking shots to your spine from terrain and the occasional pothole or edge you don't see in your pathway. I have had one nice spinal jolt to let me know the solid axle transfers body shots right into your pelvis and back.

I still have a strong back with no injuries and I want to keep it that way.

So I special ordered a full set of springs for my seat to upgrade it.

Much more comfortable and looking forward to cutting the yard...!

Original factory setup with two springs:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Upgrade parts ready to be installed:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

And finished upgrade installed. I replaced with all new springs.

$7.50 a piece. Well worth it for that Cadillac-like lawn tractor ride.

Okay, maybe not that nice, but better than before, anyway!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I took my lawn tractor for a ride around in my back yard before I put it away in the garage.

It is a huge improvement in how comfortable the tractor ride now feels; very pleased with this....

I had no idea how much more comfortable the ride would be from such a small change. Happy.


----------

